# Nordica Hot Rod



## ALLSKIING (Aug 29, 2008)

Anybody using this ski? I really like what the testers had to say about them in Ski.



http://www.backcountry.com/store/NO...el-XBS-Ski-w-Marker-N-3-12-Ti-XB-Binding.html


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 29, 2008)

....enter HPD in 3,2,1......:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> ....enter HPD in 3,2,1......:lol:



Why does he like Nordica or something??


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Why does he like Nordica or something??



He sponsored by them..PM him and he'll hook you up with some stickers..

The skis look like a steezy ice coast carver..I wish they were about $200 less..and that the binders weren't Markers..


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 29, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> Anybody using this ski? I really like what the testers had to say about them in Ski.
> 
> http://www.backcountry.com/store/NO...el-XBS-Ski-w-Marker-N-3-12-Ti-XB-Binding.html




Holds a great edge
Damp but not too damp
Great at Speed. never nervous
Side cut: 124-78-108 - wide enough footprint to float some in powder
versatile turn shapes


I wrote the above in another thread about the Top Fuels. take the Top Fuel and add 5 mm tip to tail and you have the Jet Fuel. I don't own a pair yet, but have skied them many times and really like them. 

The only difference between last years ski that you are looking at and this years is the graphic and binding system. This year the binding system is a Nordica design made by Vist, last year the ski had a an XBS system binding made by Marker.

They are a great ski for a strong skier, they really come alive at speed.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> He sponsored by them..PM him and he'll hook you up with some stickers..
> 
> The skis look like a steezy ice coast carver..I wish they were about $200 less..and that the binders weren't Markers..



I wish I was sponsered. 

I've owned 6 pairs of skis with the Marker XBS binding and have never had a problem. Furthermore,  in my position as the  Nordica Pro Rep at Whiteface I've sold countless pairs of skis to instructors and patrollers and have never had anyone tell me they had a problem with them. Believe me when I tell you they would have let me know if they did.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 29, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> ....enter HPD in 3,2,1......:lol:



Sorry I was late ;-)



bvibert said:


> Why does he like Nordica or something??



I do, I do


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I wish I was sponsered.
> 
> I've owned 6 pairs of skis with the Marker XBS binding and have never had a problem. Furthermore,  in my position as the  Nordica Pro Rep at Whiteface I've sold countless pairs of skis to instructors and patrollers and have never had anyone tell me they had a problem with them. Believe me when I tell you they would have let me know if they did.



Do you have access to Nordica stickers...now I'm a Nordica boy with my Blowers..The Nordicas you describe from last season sound like a great All-mountain ice coast ski..I'd go for the one in around a 180 for myself..a pair like that would complete my quiver for 08-09..


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I do, I do



Gee, I never would have guessed you have any association with them.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 29, 2008)

I have skied it and really really liked it.  I prefer the version without the metal which was softer for me, but overall, a great ski for the  all mountain spot in your quiver.


----------



## madskier6 (Aug 29, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Holds a great edge
> Damp but not too damp
> Great at Speed. never nervous
> Side cut: 124-78-108 - wide enough footprint to float some in powder
> versatile turn shapes



Don't mean to be nitpicky, HPD, but I think the Jet Fuels are wider than 78.  Aren't they 84?  Just asking.

I tried the Afterburners last season on a demo day & loved them.  They are the same ski as the Jet Fuel but without the metal, I believe.  I really like the Nordica skis.  I'm dying to try the Helldiver this season.  

I tend to prefer the Nordica Hot Rod models without the metal.  That's just me though.  Couple of years ago I demoed the Top Fuel & the Nitrous.  I preferred the Nitrous.  While I didn't demo the Jet Fuel, I definitely liked the Afterburner.  That's why I'm thinking I'll like the Helldiver.  Although I've never tried the Hellcat so what the hell do I know?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 30, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Do you have access to Nordica stickers...now I'm a Nordica boy with my Blowers..The Nordicas you describe from last season sound like a great All-mountain ice coast ski..I'd go for the one in around a 180 for myself..a pair like that would complete my quiver for 08-09..



Smart move.

I don't have any stickers yet. When I get some I'll mail to you if you PM me your address. Don't do it yet, I'll let you know.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 30, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> Don't mean to be nitpicky, HPD, but I think the Jet Fuels are wider than 78.  Aren't they 84?  Just asking.
> 
> I tried the Afterburners last season on a demo day & loved them.  They are the same ski as the Jet Fuel but without the metal, I believe.  I really like the Nordica skis.  I'm dying to try the Helldiver this season.
> 
> I tend to prefer the Nordica Hot Rod models without the metal.  That's just me though.  Couple of years ago I demoed the Top Fuel & the Nitrous.  I preferred the Nitrous.  While I didn't demo the Jet Fuel, I definitely liked the Afterburner.  That's why I'm thinking I'll like the Helldiver.  Although I've never tried the Hellcat so what the hell do I know?





highpeaksdrifter said:


> *I wrote the above in another thread about the Top Fuels. take the Top Fuel and add 5 mm tip to tail and you have the Jet Fuel. I don't own a pair yet, but have skied them many times and really like them. *
> .



You're write Mad, but if you notice in my above post I said the JFs where 5mm wider then the TFs the entire length of the ski.

I love my Hellcats, but I do perfer a stiffer ski. Helldrivers sound right for you. Afterburners where hugh at WF last season. Nice in the woods, u can ski bumps with them, nice float, great spring ski, great in da Slides.

I know you skied with Mike D. the Sunday you where there and I think you skied with Bill B. Those 2 can rip it up and they use their Afterburners  everyday, but the firmest.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 30, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Gee, I never would have guessed you have any association with them.



The real question is why don't you have a Nordica ski yet. The Jet Fuel would be perfect for a big guy like you. Nice mid-fat platform, holds on hard pack, fast. 

You can't be skiing those bump skis all the time. They will hinder your overall development as a skier.

Trust me, with age comes wisdom.;-)


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 30, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I have skied it and really really liked it.  I prefer the version without the metal which was softer for me, but overall, a great ski for the  all mountain spot in your quiver.



Jet Fuel is too much ski for most female recreational skiers. I'm impressed.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 30, 2008)

Have these skis, love them, only complaint, not the best of skis in frozen Killinton bumps. Great on soft bumps though.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 30, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Trust me, with age comes wisdom.;-)




Then you must be REALLY wise :lol:


Nordica does sound like a great brand.  Perhaps someday I'll pick some up, but they're typically out of my price range.  I always buy 'new' old skis from 2/3 years back.  Perhaps I'll see some on ebay someday


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 30, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/NORDICA-HOT-ROD...ryZ16062QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

great deal on the Nitrous on ebay right now.

What are your thoughts on them HPD?

chit, I shouldn't even ask.  I buy any more skis and the woman will break my ankles ala the movie Misery :lol:


----------



## madskier6 (Aug 30, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> You're write Mad, but if you notice in my above post I said the JFs where 5mm wider then the TFs the entire length of the ski.
> 
> I love my Hellcats, but I do perfer a stiffer ski. Helldrivers sound right for you. Afterburners where hugh at WF last season. Nice in the woods, u can ski bumps with them, nice float, great spring ski, great in da Slides.
> 
> I know you skied with Mike D. the Sunday you where there and I think you skied with Bill B. Those 2 can rip it up and they use their Afterburners  everyday, but the firmest.



Oops, my mistake.  I didn't notice that in your post.

I remember your buddies skiing on Afterburners at WF.  Didn't Bill win the bump contest that Saturday on the Afterburners?  Or was that Mike?  Anyhow, great skis.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 30, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> The real question is why don't you have a Nordica ski yet. The Jet Fuel would be perfect for a big guy like you. Nice mid-fat platform, holds on hard pack, fast.
> 
> You can't be skiing those bump skis all the time. They will hinder your overall development as a skier.
> 
> Trust me, with age comes wisdom.;-)



I don't ski on the bump skis all the time, that's Pat.   I only ski on them when I'm hitting bumps exclusively, in other words; only when I ski at Sundown.  I have some mid-fats that I ski most of the rest of the time and some carvier skis for when I'm forced to ski groomers all day.

To answer your question; I don't have a Nordica ski yet because I'm poor and only by skis that are heavily discounted and/or used.  I demoed a couple of pairs of something or anothers a coupe of years back and liked one of them, I don't remember what it was now though...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 30, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Smart move.
> 
> I don't have any stickers yet. When I get some I'll mail to you if you PM me your address. Don't do it yet, I'll let you know.



Steezy I love stickers to plaster on lift towers..


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 30, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NORDICA-HOT-ROD...ryZ16062QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> great deal on the Nitrous on ebay right now.
> 
> ...



If you could get that ski close to the $345 current bid it would be a great buy. It's a brand new 07/08 Nitrous with the system binding of course.

The Nitrous has the same deminisons as the Top Fuel, but does not have the metal. It is one of the easier turning skis I've ever owned. It's alot of fun.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 30, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Steezy I love stickers to plaster on lift towers..



I'm not mailing you stickers so you can put them on a lift tower. UR too much.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 30, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> If you could get that ski close to the $345 current bid it would be a great buy. It's a brand new 07/08 Nitrous with the system binding of course.
> 
> The Nitrous has the same deminisons as the Top Fuel, but does not have the metal. It is one of the easier turning skis I've ever owned. It's alot of fun.



ya jerk, you're supposed to say, that's not enough ski for you DHS, wait until next summer when you find a better deal on Top Fuels or Hellcats  :lol:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 30, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> Oops, my mistake.  I didn't notice that in your post.
> 
> I remember your buddies skiing on Afterburners at WF.  Didn't Bill win the bump contest that Saturday on the Afterburners?  Or was that Mike?  Anyhow, great skis.



It was Mike. I got robbed, the judges where against me I tell ya. :wink::lol:

I did beat him at Gore though, so the ball bustin until next March is a wash.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 30, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> ya jerk, you're supposed to say, that's not enough ski for you DHS, wait until next summer when you find a better deal on Top Fuels or Hellcats  :lol:



$345 is a great price, just sayin. You'd pay that for last years demo and this is new. Pull the triger Deadhead, you won't be sorry.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 30, 2008)

I would buy those skis on e-bay in a heartbeat but I've gone to credit card crazy lately..I'm thinking that I might be able to find a similar pair with only a few days on them at one of the ski swaps..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 30, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I'm not mailing you stickers so you can put them on a lift tower. UR too much.



Dude..you didn't get my sarcasm.  Papasteeze from PASR put PASR stickers on every lift tower in the Poconos..lol..He puts a ski glove with the sticker on the end of a ski pole.  I'd probably fall off the lift trying such a maneuver.  I like to joke about stickers because all the sponsored skiers and riders I know get tons of stickers..Yet I had to pay $1.60 for my Jackson Hole sticker.  Anyway this could segway into a mad steezy stickers thread.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 30, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> $345 is a great price, just sayin. You'd pay that for last years demo and this is new. Pull the triger Deadhead, you won't be sorry.



next year

I'm definitely intrigued by Nordica and will demo some this winter.  It's about time I get over my loyalty to Rossi.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 30, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Jet Fuel is too much ski for most female recreational skiers. I'm impressed.


I've always preferred a bit stiffer ski than most womens skis offer, and though I skied the Jetfuel and enjoyed it, but I preferred the ski with less metal, (IIRC Nitrous).
I demoed the afterburner also.  I REALLY liked that one.
Not that impressive, just a girl who's spent a lot of time keeping up wit da boyz!
My fav ski in my quiver at the moment is the Soft Bro, which not so soft.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> The real question is why don't you have a Nordica ski yet. The Jet Fuel would be perfect for a big guy like you. Nice mid-fat platform, holds on hard pack, fast.





bvibert said:


> To answer your question; I don't have a Nordica ski yet because I'm poor and only by skis that are heavily discounted and/or used.  I demoed a couple of pairs of something or anothers a coupe of years back and liked one of them, I don't remember what it was now though...



I meant to add: If a certain Nordica rep would bring me skis to demo when I skied with him then I might be more inclined to buy a pair the next time I go shopping... :idea:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I meant to add: If a certain Nordica rep would bring me skis to demo when I skied with him then I might be more inclined to buy a pair the next time I go shopping... :idea:



If you come to WF that can be arranged.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> If you come to WF that can be arranged.



Somehow I knew that was going to be your response.  I'll see what I can do.  Every year something prevents me from going, hopefully this year will be different.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 3, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> If you come to WF that can be arranged.



Do you have a demo fleet up there?


----------



## tjf67 (Sep 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I meant to add: If a certain Nordica rep would bring me skis to demo when I skied with him then I might be more inclined to buy a pair the next time I go shopping... :idea:




Bringing his skiis down there would like bringing a nascar to a go cart track.  You have to come to the big mountain.


----------



## Greg (Sep 3, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> Bringing his skiis down there would like bringing a nascar to a go cart track.  You have to come to the big mountain.



Because anyone that skis at a small hill is a poser?


----------



## tjf67 (Sep 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> Because anyone that skis at a small hill is a poser?



Who said anything like that?   Do you have sort of complex?


----------



## Greg (Sep 3, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> Who said anything like that?   Do you have sort of complex?



No complex here. What you implied was that any hill that isn't the beloved Whiteface is not enough of a hill to demo the skis, no? Maybe I read you wrong.


----------



## tjf67 (Sep 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> No complex here. What you implied was that any hill that isn't the beloved Whiteface is not enough of a hill to demo the skis, no? Maybe I read you wrong.




IMO those big fat stiff skiis need a couple hundred feet of vert to get up to a speed.  Then you will appreciate the construction.  I dont think they would be fun down in clitville.


----------



## severine (Sep 3, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> IMO those big fat stiff skiis need a couple hundred feet of vert to get up to a speed.  Then you will appreciate the construction.  I dont think they would be fun down in clitville.



If that's the case, then he doesn't need them since the bulk of his skiing is in clitville.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> Because anyone that skis at a small hill is a poser?



Then call me a poser..:angry:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 3, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Do you have a demo fleet up there?



Unfortunately, I don’t have a fleet.  I do have many patrollers who have bought Nordica skis who are friends or acquaintances of mine who are glad to let people they know try their gear.  When I ask them for someone I know it’s not a problem. I also let people who I know, or who are friends of friends use mine. With the XBI or XBS system bindings it’s a 1 minute adjustment.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Then call me a poser..:angry:



talk about low hanging fruit!:razz:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 3, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> IMO those big fat stiff skiis need a couple hundred feet of vert to get up to a speed.  Then you will appreciate the construction.  I dont think they would be fun down in clitville.



Sounds like a shitty ski, I guess I'll pass...


----------



## tjf67 (Sep 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Sounds like a shitty ski, I guess I'll pass...



Not true


----------



## tjf67 (Sep 3, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> Bringing his skiis down there would like bringing a nascar to a go cart track.  You have to come to the big mountain.



I made this comment to goat you into comming to whitface.  Nothing more.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 3, 2008)

I guess I should have included the  in my post, it was made in jest...


----------



## madskier6 (Sep 4, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Unfortunately, I don’t have a fleet.  I do have many patrollers who have bought Nordica skis who are friends or acquaintances of mine who are glad to let people they know try their gear.  When I ask them for someone I know it’s not a problem. I also let people who I know, or who are friends of friends use mine. With the XBI or XBS system bindings it’s a 1 minute adjustment.



I'll be coming to Whiteface at least once this season.  Any chance I can demo a pair of Helldivers? :smile:  I'm dying to try those skis.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 4, 2008)

Our reps hit the local hills which linger around the 400 vert ft range, and yet, they demo and sell skis.  Hmmm. must be a fluke


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 4, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> I'll be coming to Whiteface at least once this season.  Any chance I can demo a pair of Helldivers? :smile:  I'm dying to try those skis.



Helldivers are new this season. I'll have to see if anyone I'm friends with gets a pair. If you want to try the Hellcats you can try mine.


----------



## madskier6 (Sep 4, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Helldivers are new this season. I'll have to see if anyone I'm friends with gets a pair. If you want to try the Hellcats you can try mine.



Sounds good.  Thanks HPD.


----------

